# Where to buy a Car Camera Rig mount



## 703Methane (Feb 26, 2011)

Hello everyone, I've been trying on google to find a Car camera Rig mount. I'm looking towards buying one for the spring/summer season. I'm going to be covering a lot of car meets during the spring and summer, and I feel like this will help me out a lot. 

Does anyone know of any sites that have any for sale? I can't quite find it on google, so please don't respond by saying "Google".

something like this. 
Take Cool Car Photos With A DIY Specialized Car Rig | DIYPhotography.net


Just not sure if i want to do a DIY
Thanks,


----------



## Village Idiot (Feb 26, 2011)

There's a company that makes rigs, but they're really expensive from what I remember. I'll see if I can find the site. The best option is DIY. Buy manfrotto avenger suction cups, super clamps, a magic arm, and a ball head. From there you just need to source a pole that's long enough and sturdy enough.


----------



## 703Methane (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks for the Advice Village i'll be looking in to this.

Everything from there is pretty much plug in play?


----------



## 20civic04 (Feb 27, 2011)

Automotive Rigs
they are pretty expensive like village said DIY. i remember reading a thread on it let me see if i can find it. has everything cost, where to get it...


----------



## Village Idiot (Feb 27, 2011)

703Methane said:


> Thanks for the Advice Village i'll be looking in to this.
> 
> Everything from there is pretty much plug in play?


 
The hardest part is building the boom. Aluminum conduit is what most people use, but unless you have a way to transport a 12-14 foot pole, you'll have to get it cut and find a way to securely put it together and keep it rigid. Usually it's with sleeves, eyebolts and cabling.


----------

